# Gigandet Watches



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Morning folks,

I was on amazon and found a divers watch made by gigandet, a G2-002. An auto priced at Â£140, it looks good value, but I'm struggling to find any info on the web about the watch, or the company. can anyone point me in the right direction.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

never heard of them, but be wary of the Amazon RRP's

have you looked at Roy's spin on the 'sub-u-like' watch? http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=320


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I have had my eye on some chrono's and triple dates... not rare and a good brand in the vintage IMO. They have a Wakmann connection.

Just searched the bay and got ~100 watches... not tough.


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, yes I've seen Roy's sub, but I'm not that keen on the hands (gor them on a SKX007 and want rid of them), and it's a bit too expensive for me at the moment, ahh the Scottish in me :lol:

I had a look on ebay, but could not see any subs, just vintage style and chronos.


----------

